# Honjo fenders



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with these? I was looking at getting a set from VO. Opinions please.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've got a set.

Quite the pain to install the first time.

Awesome from then on.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

Does the front fender extend almost to the ground on the rear of the wheel? Can't really tell from the picture. If it does, the only experience I have with these is calling an ambulance for a guy a year ago on a winter group ride who was using them. He was cruising along a few riders back in the group when when his front wheel hit a stick that was about 3-4" long and an inch or so in diameter and carried it up into the front fender on the backside. The stick became wedged between the wheel and fender so tight the fender actually pulled up against the wheel and was folded almost to the fork and jammed the wheel. It happened at about 16mph so you can imagine the result. I think the high quality and all metal parts on found on Honjos worked against him. If he had a cheaper fender with plastic attachments or made of plastic something on the fender might of broken and kept the front wheel from jamming up.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

What the retired guy said.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I've got a set.
> 
> Quite the pain to install the first time.
> 
> Awesome from then on.


Can you compare them with plastic fenders such as SKS or Planet bike? Are they more stable, with less side-to-side rattling?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

All those "dents" don't do anything for me. Personally I would opt for the VO fenders or Planet Bike Cascadias (what I use). The Cascadias were very easy to install, they don't rattle, and they have built-in mud flaps.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I'd disagree that they're hard to set up. Just time consuming if you want to do it right.

I found installing them up to be a whole lot easier than the planet bike fenders that strap on to your bike- those were a nightmare.

If yer not sure or you want to practice, get the VO fenders first- they're extraordinarily well made (have a set) AND they're as cheap as plastic fenders, so if you screw something up, you don't feel like you're out a whole lot. 

Riding with fenders for the last 3-4 years, winter spring summer fall in wisconsin, on all kinds of roads and trails, from gravel to doubletrack to light singletrack to regular paved, I've never had anything fly up and jam my wheel.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

TiCruiser said:


> Does the front fender extend almost to the ground on the rear of the wheel? Can't really tell from the picture. If it does, the only experience I have with these is calling an ambulance for a guy a year ago on a winter group ride who was using them. He was cruising along a few riders back in the group when when his front wheel hit a stick that was about 3-4" long and an inch or so in diameter and carried it up into the front fender on the backside. The stick became wedged between the wheel and fender so tight the fender actually pulled up against the wheel and was folded almost to the fork and jammed the wheel. It happened at about 16mph so you can imagine the result. I think the high quality and all metal parts on found on Honjos worked against him. If he had a cheaper fender with plastic attachments or made of plastic something on the fender might of broken and kept the front wheel from jamming up.


I have the Honjo's and agree with what has been said. They take a bit of time to set up right, but they look great and they work great.

I have the hammered finish one I think in 35mm size and can clear a 700x25 tire on an older steel frame. I cannot fit a 28 though (this is on a 1983 racing frame). 

Just be aware that they don't just bolt on, you have to do all the fitting and drilling. I also had to make a custom spacer for my chainstay bridge for attachment to the rear fender, as I have horizonal drops on my old steelie.

I take them off in the summer, but otherwise ride with them on my fixed/ss commuter in the fall, winter and spring. I get debris pulled up into them on occasion, but I never felt that it would cause a tire jamb. They are pretty soft aluminum. Also when you initially set them up, you easily have several inches of leeway as to ground clearance. In other words, you can set them up however you like. But keeping your feet dry is one of the best reasons for a front fender and that will only happen if the back end is about even with the BB. 










zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> All those "dents" don't do anything for me. Personally I would opt for the VO fenders or Planet Bike Cascadias (what I use). The Cascadias were very easy to install, they don't rattle, and they have built-in mud flaps.


tarwheel I hear what you are saying, but I have had both the smooth and hammered and the hammered hide the inevitable scratches, gouges, dings and bends and whatnot that happen to fenders. They just stay nicer looking longer.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Jesse D Smith said:


> Can you compare them with plastic fenders such as SKS or Planet bike? Are they more stable, with less side-to-side rattling?


While the SKS/PB are not too bad, and do work, they just don't last. They really don't compare to a set of the Honjo's or VO once properly set up. Use the leather washers, or rubber washers and they don't rattle one bit.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I do like the smooth VO fenders also. With the VO's whats the verdict? Stainless or Aluminum? I like the looks of both and these are way better looking to me than plastic.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Aluminum. While stainless is tougher, it will eventually rust, aluminum will oxidize too, but in a good way. Plus the Al is lighter and a bit easier to bend and tweek than the stainless.

zac


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

zac said:


> Aluminum. While stainless is tougher, it will eventually rust, aluminum will oxidize too, but in a good way. Plus the Al is lighter and a bit easier to bend and tweek than the stainless.
> 
> zac


I gotta disagree about rust- I had berthoud stainless fenders on my riv for 3-4 years, riding in the rain and slush and never had to worry about rust. They polished clean with a quick rub and a spray bottle.

AL is definitely lighter, but SS fenders will take a ton of abuse- very important if you ever park yer bike at the grocery store...

That said, I got a set of honjos waiting for my custom.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*in the end it's up to you*

Like they say, YMMV.

I'm happy with the Honjos on my green bike and the stainless on my blue bike. But I've heavily bought into the aesthetic as much as (no more than) the practical. Occasionally I hear a pebble tink-tink its way around the inner fender. No big deal. The leather washers do a good job of preventing rattle, so that's not an issue.

If there's 1 or 2 reports of sticks jamming in fenders causing falls, among hundreds of thousands of cyclists, then some will consider that an unnecessary risk. It's a judgment call. _That said, I wouldn't choose any fender for woodsy singletrack._

For me, the metal fenders are so much nicer than SKS (which I used on a pannier tour) that metal will always be preferable. VO sells very affordable anodized aluminum fenders.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I should point out that a long front fender, like VO/Honjo, will interfere with fork-mount bike racks. And fenders in general will interfere with many wheel/tray mount hitch racks if any type of hoop is expected to clamp down on the tire...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Gorgeous Pereira!


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Honjo hammertone on Schwinn*

Quite the disco ball cruising down the road. I should also not that I used rubber faucet washers as I had no leather washers available for a rattling fender.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

It you get the long ones, you can't put your bike on a car in a bike rack that holds the fork. I prefer the regular length with a long mudflap.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

What MB1 said.

I prefer the smooth ones, but that's just me.

I used mine in the rain just a couple of days ago. They worked fantastic! 

View attachment 172998

Flyn G


----------

